# what gun should i get



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

ok i am going to return my gamo varmint hunter and get something else what should i get it has to be a pellet gun around 100-150$ ? it has to be at fleet farm


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

If you are planning on spending that much on a pellet gun you could just go ahead and get you a .22LR. I payed $89.99 plud tax for my .22. Its a Savage gun that hold 11 rounds in the clip and shoots well. I bought a Simmons scope for $30 and i love this gun to death now. I got it from walmart and was only out of like $125. Its a much beta investment.


----------



## 270 (Nov 8, 2007)

or if you just want an air rifle the crossman 1000x quest is a good choice for 100$ and pretty sure your fleet farm has it or somthing identicle to it


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

get a .22lr


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

get the .22lr...or a .410 stay away from that quest unless u got lots of time...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

410s good :beer:


----------



## 270 (Nov 8, 2007)

bmxfire37 said:


> get the .22lr...or a .410 stay away from that quest unless u got lots of time...


the quest is just as good as any other air rifle, ive killed lots of squirrels with it


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea it is a good one, ive just had to big of a hassle with it... if you got a little bit of time it might wind up a good gun, it boils down to individual feeling...and i wasent feeling it


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I would go with a TCA Triumph Muzzleloader. Not much skinning to do!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a single shot .410 benn taking up space in the gun safe! I will sell it for cheap and its in great condition, Full choke and its a New England firearms .410. Are you around my area??


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

how much are you asking for the 410?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well lets see, what are you willing to spend on a single shot .410?


----------

